# PS3 Firmware 1.81 update



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I know the PS3 is a 'game console', but I bought it as a Bluray player first and foremost. I tend to see it as a Bluray player that also plays games and media content rather than a game console that happens to play BD movies.

Anyway... I did the update, and wow. 

I have T2 the Extreme DVD which was mastered from a 1080p 24sf High Definition source. Anyway, I wasn’t happy with the Bluray T2 DVD since it wasn’t the extended version… honestly, I can’t tell the difference in picture quality between the SDVD Extreme Edition and the BD version since I did the firmware update. I put my Standard Definition disc of Night at The Museum in, as well as Eragon and I honestly can’t see how the High Def version would or could look better. I haven’t tried upconverting on the Toshiba yet to see if it looks the same and maybe it’s just the set making everything look good, but everything I put in the PS3 tonight was incredible and if I didn’t tell someone if it was an HD disc or standard def they probably wouldn’t know and assume it was High Def. 

I put in my Standard Definition disc of Pirates of the Caribbean in and it too looked 3D and high def. I definitely will have to rent them on Bluray before buying them to see if it is even worth it.

Anyone that hasn't done the firmware update yet really needs to. It was a snap to do.

I know this probably should be in the game console forum, but like I said, I bought it as a Bluray player not as a game console and I know others out there did too.

Sure it lacks some of the audio features some people demand and can't live without, but it performs very respectably and I was and still am impressed with it. I only have 5.1 right now, but I am a movie buff and movies are still done in 5.1 so to me it doesn't matter as long as I 'feel' like I am at the movies.(If anyone asks what my audio system is I will disclose that information, but I tend to get ridiculed by some people  ... but it does sound incredible for older gear.)

I know that all sounded very fanboyish, but I truly am format neutral. My HD A2 is a mainstay in our daily movie viewing, and I also feed my projector with it since it sends 1080 to the projector over component. It doesn't upconvert over component, but it will send the projector a 1080 signal when an HD DVD disc is played.

I also saw that the A20 is down to $399 at Best Buy. They didn't have an XA2 there, which is ultimately what I want in my HT setup downstairs and I'll move the A2 to the bedroom... I predict the A2 will be under $200 by Black Friday. Hopefully the XA2 will drop some, and maybe even they will do another four free movies so I can sweeten my high def collection!

Back to the topic though... The PS3 is one great BD player in my opinion and one people shouldn't over look. The Cell processors have just started to be tapped as far as their potential and as a BD player I honestly feel this unit has the best longevity because of how upgradeable it is and how much power it has. 

Again, anyone that hasn't done the firmware update really needs to.


----------

